# Quik Rack Mach 2 from Quikr Stuff arrives next week! (Aug 17)



## ahkim (May 13, 2019)

I preordered the Quik Rack Mach 2 in Sept of 2020 and just received my Fedex tracking number! I haven't seen any reviews of the rack so I was surprised that it shipped.

I ordered the single rack + 3 add-ons so I can carry 4 bikes. I actually forgot that I ordered the add-ons so I'm hoping it can replace my current rack. I have the Saris SuperClamp EX4 which is my favorite rack, but it's showing some age as things are getting loose.

I've been on a quest to find the perfect rack so I've had the Kuat NV2.0, 1UP, and Saris. Other than weight, I think the Mach2 might be the best rack for my situation. I'll post some thoughts once I get it. Let me know if you have any questions.

By the way, the new Kuat Piston Pro X rack looks amazing but the price is ridiculous. $1400 for the 2 bike! That's nearly the same as the 4 bike Mach 2 during the preorder price.

-Andy


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I only wish the tray to tray distance was kept short like the 1UP Super/Heavy Duty (these are 1.1" longer per tray) and overall the length is about 5" longer with 4 trays. Also due to the tray addon quick release, these wobble A TON more than the 1UPs that instead bolt to eachother. I haven't seen anyone try it, but at least on my 1UP, friends can stand on the first 2 trays to access my 5th bike tray on top of my 4runner....which surprised me.

In addition, I wish both companies had 2" holes drilled along the spine of the trays to reduce weight.


----------



## ahkim (May 13, 2019)

Interesting observations. One of my peeves is a rack with a lot of bike movement or wobble, I'm sure it'll hold but it's not reassuring. How long have you had the rack?

The extra length is nice for having more space between the bikes, but I don't like the additional leverage it'll create on the hitch receiver.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

For others, take a look at the wobble the presenter gets due to the quick release nature of the additional trays:






Stilll nice rack, but that wobble will get worse as the pins wear ESPECIALLY if offroading. To be fair my whole 1up gets loose over hard 4x4 roads, so I am going to have a welder friend take one of my spare keys, and make a way to secure the anti wobble screwdown.


----------



## ahkim (May 13, 2019)

It arrived early. First impression, it's high quality. I like that I can put it on and take it off without any tools.

I was able to install the 2nd rack in 5 sec. Amazing and very convenient.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Show us the wobble! ;-) Looks good, that tray sure is beefy. I think they should go smaller to loose weight, doesn't need to be 3" tall even with fat tires! Even if using a fat bike, the tray to tray distance should be shortened IMO, as this thing is LONG when using 4 bikes. And still, some holes along the channel would help as well without sacrificing much strength like such:








With the new Kuat Pivot Pro X, I hope to see both 1-up and Quikr utilize the quick tire release function as well, I think that's bitchin.


----------



## ahkim (May 13, 2019)

Rezen, I went out for a ride today and while there is a bit of "wobble", it's not as bad as I expected. Seems like a lot less than what we saw in the video you posted.

Pushing bikes on rack

Going over railroad tracks

Bumpy grass field

Compared to my Saris, I like that each tray is elevated, I don't worry about the handlebars hitting each other! Normally my bike and my wife's bike don't fit facing the same direction because our bars are so wide.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks great, I know just about anyone will be happy with it. For trail access where clearance (vehicle height) and 4x4 access is needed, I think the movement will wear down the attachment points quickly. I do like that the hitch locks (not just tightens), so I will be having a friend conjure up a solution for me on the 1-up.

I have been through a few racks, Kuat, 1Up single super, 1 up double super, have 2 additional trays and their roof rack, and a couple cheaper racks. I am starting to move toward selling the additional trays, and instead have a single+ double tray, along with a 5+ velocirax to keep distance from back of vehicle to a minimum.


----------



## yellow130 (Feb 20, 2021)

I just got my Quikrstuff rack the other day as well. I've been waiting for this rack since Cal announced it.










Yes, I could have gotten the 1up, but I wasn't a fan of the business shenanigans which ultimately ousted Cal from his company (taken with a grain of salt. It appears he's a better engineer than a businessman). Plus, the surviving company had yet to update the product - I wasn't thrilled with the idea of a strip of velcro serving as a security strap (it was that long ago. Now I see that they have a proper spot for a hitch lock).

I am replacing a Kuat Sherpa 2.0. I still highly recommend and will sing praises all day about the build quality, paint, utility, availability, and vendor warranty/support of this rack... except for one deficiency... it's 2 bikes short of what I need for my family, and you can't add additional spaces to it. Finally, I only need a single rack 80% of the time - having a static 2-bike rack requires that I always unfold it before opening the hatch on my SUV.

A few things.

This thing is Beefy! with emphasis on the capital B. I could stand on it to access the roof - but my roof box doesn't open in that direction.
Rezen mentioned bike sway - I haven't experienced anything close to the video provided by Quikrstuff. I think it's because they didn't tighten down the locking cam. Why they chose to do that on their demonstration video - I'll never know.
I took a drive with all 4 spots filled in - no sway! I tried rocking the bike along its length, and the rack stayed solid with the car. But when I tried shaking the bike left to right, it wiggled, but did not move. I should note that the Kuat did the same thing. Can someone with an original 1up try the shake test as well?

The addition/removal of extra trays is truly a 30-second process. I think once I get past the scratch phase, I could get it done quicker.
Yes, the Quikr offering does cost more, but this rack addresses the deficiencies of the first iteration. So far I would say that the company was successful here.
FWIW, I was also considering a hanging 5+ bike velocirax (my family plus a friend), but my garage didn't have the space for it.

Bonus: it holds my skibike as well!


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

yellow130 said:


> Rezen mentioned bike sway - I haven't experienced anything close to the video provided by Quikrstuff. I think it's because they didn't tighten down the locking cam. Why they chose to do that on their demonstration video - I'll never know.


You can see in the video they did tighten down the locking cam, but he had a problem locking it. It wouldn't loosen by the time he started to slightly shake it.

I would love to see a video on some uneven terrain/road. The ones posted at the speed they were going was pretty light driving. I bomb up and down the roads with my old 4runner and 5 bikes that is VERY uncomfortable to drive compared to anything even 5 years newer, and the 1up rack is SOLID hitting potholes or offroad at a good clip.

They still need to release a wall mount for the extra trays too, which I can't imagine they won't do.

Anyway, I bring it up because I am interested in trying the Quikr. I'll try to get a 4+ bike sway vid of my 1up with 2-4 bikes.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

would love to hear more testimonials of the quirk stuff. I'm currently using a Thule T2 Pro XTR 2 bike model and it is great; but my daughter is growing to a size where her next bike won't fit inside the SUV anymore and will need to occupy a spot on the rack. so I need to scour all the 3 bike tray variants. Kuat makes 2+1 models; 1Up has 2+1 and Quikrstuff has 1+1+1. any others that need to be aware of? Don't need a 4 bike set up as it'll never be used.


----------



## ahkim (May 13, 2019)

doughboyr6 said:


> would love to hear more testimonials of the quirk stuff. I'm currently using a Thule T2 Pro XTR 2 bike model and it is great; but my daughter is growing to a size where her next bike won't fit inside the SUV anymore and will need to occupy a spot on the rack. so I need to scour all the 3 bike tray variants. Kuat makes 2+1 models; 1Up has 2+1 and Quikrstuff has 1+1+1. any others that need to be aware of? Don't need a 4 bike set up as it'll never be used.


If you can justify the cost, I'd go with the Quikrack. I'm surprised how often I'm use the single rack, which is nice and light. It's so easy to make it a 2, 3, or 4 bike rack. I've been using it for my fat bike this winter and it's been great. No need to change anything, it just works.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

ahkim said:


> If you can justify the cost, I'd go with the Quikrack. I'm surprised how often I'm use the single rack, which is nice and light. It's so easy to make it a 2, 3, or 4 bike rack. I've been using it for my fat bike this winter and it's been great. No need to change anything, it just works.


that’s a lot of reasons the quilrstuff makes sense. I also ride fat bike alone in the winter so there is no sense in have 2 or even three trays during the winter. I’m assuming it fits 4.5” tires no problem?
Once I get to the three bike options I don’t think any of them are cheap or that different anymore. I haven’t priced them all out exactly but it seems like they will all be $1200 ish no?


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

I got my Quikr rack a few weeks ago. So far it has been:
1) awesome
2) everything I hoped it to be

The only thing I could think of adding is one of those universal blinker/tail light kits (even though my tail lamps are still visible with 1 bike loaded).


----------



## ahkim (May 13, 2019)

I just figured out that I can store my 1 bike rack in the frunk! Love this rack!










On another note, what do people do to protect the metal from studded winter fat bike tires?


----------



## ahkim (May 13, 2019)

doughboyr6 said:


> that’s a lot of reasons the quilrstuff makes sense. I also ride fat bike alone in the winter so there is no sense in have 2 or even three trays during the winter. I’m assuming it fits 4.5” tires no problem?
> Once I get to the three bike options I don’t think any of them are cheap or that different anymore. I haven’t priced them all out exactly but it seems like they will all be $1200 ish no?


Yes, no problem with 4.6" tires.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

ahkim said:


> I just figured out that I can store my 1 bike rack in the frunk! Love this rack!
> 
> On another note, what do people do to protect the metal from studded winter fat bike tires?


I have a silver 1Up and try to keep the bike in the car in the winter so haven't done anything yet. I'd guess maybe lining it with an old tube, cut of floor mat, or rubber pad of some sort would be the best bet. You could probably glue it down since during use the force should be down anyway and not really slipping around.


----------



## krroller (Dec 13, 2018)

Message deleted


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

im intrested. what size hitch receiver is it for? but how would the keys works for future trays? and would you ship to canada or Niagara Falls NY?


----------



## krroller (Dec 13, 2018)

Message deleted.


----------



## krroller (Dec 13, 2018)

Message deleted


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

I have never read a more honest post. Lol


----------



## krroller (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

doughboyr6 said:


> I have never read a more honest post. Lol


@krroller Why the delete? What did we miss?


----------



## krroller (Dec 13, 2018)

I deleted a post where I provided feedback on getting the QuikrStuff Quick Rack Mach2. I had an issue which seems to be related to an exception in the build quality or damage in shipping, so I took down my critique. The customer service showed itself to be very good and the CEO took the time to reach out to me. I did not remove any information at the request of the company. I felt it appropriate to take it down given their actions to resolve my situation and their explanation of the scenario. I will repost my assessment of the rack when I get a chance for others to see my viewpoint.


----------



## Funpilot (3 mo ago)

Can someone tell me the inside dimension of the bars that lock the wheels in place. I am getting an Evelo SL and on another post, someone with the 1 Up original version of this rack said it would not get past the fender support bars on the back wheel. Let me know if you advise getting another rack. TY


----------

